# What's the best arrow lube?



## Fitch (Oct 6, 2005)

What's the best arrow lube? I currently use the slick stick with some spray silicone from the hardware store. I did notice though that double vision (makers of slick stick) sell there own brand of silicone for their product. Does that make a difference?

Also their is Wood'y (expensive!!), carbon express and cardoza arrow lubes. I don't like using bar soap because it gets on my hands and inside my quiver (works well though). Right now my arrows (Axis) need a tow truck to get them out. What's the best lube and method you use besides bar soap?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Woody's...........worth every penny.
:wink:


----------



## RIDGE_RUNNER91 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have also had good luck with woody's.


----------



## Fitch (Oct 6, 2005)

*Woody's*

Can you put Woodys in the slick stick?


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

lamp oil works good.

i used to use trojan personal lube but it gets all over the place with you pull your arrow out of the tube, really stringy.

works really good, just messy.

woody's to me is too dang expensive for what you get IMO.


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Try parafine(gulf wax) it works well and isnt messy, you just have to apply it on about every other shot!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Black Magic gel, auto tire shine!


----------



## 3D Fanatic (Aug 17, 2005)

I have had excellent luck with the woody's. If you want to you could put it into the slick stick and get it to work. And the best thing about it is that you only have to use it about ever other 3-4 shots, until you get it worn into the arrow, then you only have to use it about every other 6-8 shots.


----------



## xtec24 (Mar 22, 2006)

I tried woody's for the first time last weekend.. I was very impressed. It was pretty cold outside and normally it takes two guys to remove my arrows. I think it is well worth the money considering how long it will last. I've spent money on a lot dumber things..


----------



## SwitchbackXTCo. (Jan 1, 2006)

*cheap hotel soap*

cheap hotel soap works even better than woody's i couldnt believe it either but its true!


----------



## KYShooter (Jun 23, 2004)

SwitchbackXTCo. said:


> cheap hotel soap works even better than woody's i couldnt believe it either but its true!


Yup, you just have to put it on ever other shot or so.


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

Woody's is the way to go. However hotel soap has always worked well in pinch.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

ursonvs said:


> i used to use trojan personal lube but it gets all over the place with you pull your arrow out of the tube, really stringy.
> 
> works really good, just messy.
> .


Lee,
You are supposed to use it straight out of the bottle. Not after saturday night. LOL

I know why you used it. I remember when you offered me a little of it. :wink:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

free hotel soap


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

keyman said:


> Lee,
> You are supposed to use it straight out of the bottle. Not after saturday night. LOL
> 
> I know why you used it. I remember when you offered me a little of it. :wink:




now vaughn, lol. nobody in our group that day beleived me until i actually showed you okies i was being truthful. I know your shafts are a little smaller than mine but it will work for even you "pint sized" fellers.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Have had a bottle of woodys for three years and its still half full ..... hands down the best .... If any one wants some I got about fifty of those soap bars I use them in my boat now to wash my sons hands but I got two life time supplies.


----------



## 4tecbows (May 2, 2004)

*Bucket Juice*

I like bucket juice works as good or betterthan woody's, and cheaper!!!


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

woodys is by far the best and it will last a looooooooooooong time


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Bucket Juice works great*



4tecbows said:


> I like bucket juice works as good or betterthan woody's, and cheaper!!!


Its affordable.


----------



## flailer (Mar 24, 2006)

*arrow lube*

i have tried lots of different lubes over the years and i believe black magic tire shine(which is silicone) is by far the best. a tip i received from one of our olympic gold medal winners


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Coffey Marketing Corp.*

Found this little red container at the pro shop I work in. Has a rubber top on it with a little rubber stopper where the arrow dips in. Foam in side coats the arrow (only first two inches) with what smells like regular old cooking oil and it works great! Very cheap (5 bucks) and no mess!! After running out of the oil they supply I am going for regular old cooking oil--should work fine!!


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

Woodys works well for me, 2 years and the level hasnt changed


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

*woody's for me too!*

!!!!


----------



## Arrow Bucket (Nov 1, 2003)

*Bucket Juice - "Lube It And Shoot It"*

Arrow Bucket Archery Products recently released our new arrow lube formula. The response has been overwhelming. Lancaster Archery Supply and Obsidian Archery Distributors have picked the product up for 2006. Give this lube a try, you wont be disapointed.

Currently we are offering free shipping on our arrow lube through the end of the month (March) www.arrowbucket.com


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

Do this and the Ivory Soap will not get all over your hands and in your quiver:wink:


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

*Case Lube*

My brother in law is a reloader and he read somewhere he could use case lube so we gave it a try at the last shoot and man did it work well. It is a little thick but it lasts for 6-10 targets. I was impressed with it to say the least. I don't know what brand it was but I could find out if anyone wants to give it a whirl.


----------

